
Linux Music Workflow: Switching from Mac to Ubuntu (2009) - ashitlerferad
http://cdm.link/2009/08/linux-music-workflow-switching-from-mac-os-x-to-ubuntu-with-kim-cascone/
======
executesorder66
This[0] is a good place to start if you want to get into Linux music creation.
Not just that page, but the whole wiki.

[0]
[http://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/introduction](http://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/introduction)

